
DIY clear glass whiteboard - sgt
https://medium.com/tk-diy/diy-clear-glass-whiteboard-25ec54daf7bc
======
robotbikes
This is pretty simple. I just used glossy white panel board material and
screwed it into the exposed studs in my basement. Not as elegant but effective
and much cheaper than a framed prefabbed whiteboard.

~~~
sgt
True, in the end it's really about how effective it is and whether you end up
actually using it.

